# Prüfen ob Website für mobile Endgeräte optimiert ist



## marvinlol (22. Juni 2016)

Heyho,

Google geht ja seit einiger Zeit darauf ein und bevorzugt mobil-optimierte Websites im Ranking. Ich möchte überprüfen, ob eine bestimmte Website für die Darstellung auf mobilen Endgeräten optimiert ist (so wie Google es machen würde/so wie Google es in das Ranking mit einbezieht. Im Script habe ich Zugriff auf den HTML Quellcode. Ich würde jetzt im ersten Schritt überprüfen, ob die Seite die folgende Zeile im Quellcode hat:


```
<meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1">
```

Meint ihr das ist ausreichend, oder gibt es noch weitere Indikatoren/Merkmale für eine Optimierung?

In CSS gibt es ja z.B. noch die Angaben zu 

```
@media screen
```
.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich mir das aus performance-Gründen lieber spare. Was meint ihr?


----------



## SpiceLab (22. Juni 2016)

Sieht alles gut aus 

Ob die (Treffer-)Seite für mobile Geräte zur Verfügung steht, wird auch nur auf den mobilen Geräten angezeigt.


----------



## marvinlol (22. Juni 2016)

Würdest du CSS noch mit abcrawlen, oder ist die Zeile im HTML Indikator genug?


----------



## sheel (22. Juni 2016)

Hi

geht es speziell ums Selbermachen, oder nur um das Ergebnis?
Für letzteres, kennst du https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-friendly/?url=https://www.tutorials.de/ ?


----------



## SpiceLab (22. Juni 2016)

marvinlol hat gesagt.:


> Würdest du CSS noch mit abcrawlen, oder ist die Zeile im HTML Indikator genug?


Das CSS ist ein weiterer Indikator für eine responsive (mobile) Webseite.


----------



## SpiceLab (22. Juni 2016)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> kennst du https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-friendly/?url=https://www.tutorials.de/ ?


Jetzt schon  

Danke dafür


----------



## sheel (22. Juni 2016)

...und dann können wir beide uns ja bei @Dominik Haubrich bedanken 
Wär mir nicht eingefallen, wenn ich nicht vor einiger Zeit von
ihm auf ein Problem dabei hingewiesen worden wäre


----------



## SpiceLab (22. Juni 2016)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> ...und dann können wir beide uns ja bei @Dominik Haubrich bedanken
> Wär mir nicht eingefallen, wenn ich nicht vor einiger Zeit von
> ihm auf ein Problem dabei hingewiesen worden wäre


Hui, der alte Fuchs


----------



## marvinlol (22. Juni 2016)

Ich möchte letztendlich mehrere Seiten automatisiert hintereinander abfragen. Deswegen suche ich einen Weg, mit dem ich es selbst herausfinden kann.


----------

